# Are there any Army Reserves MP Units in Massachusetts?



## OklahomaLEO (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Everyone!
I am eagerly looking forward to relocating back to Mass, and was hoping that someone might be able to advise if there are any Army Reserve MP Units in Mass, and/or the New England area for that matter, and where they are located?

Thank You!
Gene Meazell


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

OklahomaLEO said:


> Hey Everyone!
> *I am eagerly looking forward to relocating back to Mass*,


Are you OK? Why would anyone be eager to come back here?????


----------



## OklahomaLEO (Jan 29, 2005)

LOL...yes, I am in Oklahoma...but I have come to hate it here. I miss New England. Oklahoma is nothing but "flat lands", and "man-made" lakes and I'm just not happy here.


----------



## KNL86 (May 28, 2009)

are you on drugs? mass is a bad choice.. go to nh. but to answer your question i believe westover afrb has one. not 100% sure though


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

342 L&O Det, on the old Ft. Devans.


----------



## MrPat (Jan 6, 2007)

You can find all the national guard jobs here: Home - Careers

I am not sure about the Reserves, you should get with your "In service recruiter" and they can help you out.

Good luck!


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

The Army Reserve has the 94TH MP CO (FT Devens), and about 1 or 2 MP DETs (I think thay both may be CID, but I know there at FT Devens) The MA ARNG has a whole Battalion, HQ out of Lexington im pretty sure. Just locate a Recruiter and call him, or GOARMY.COM. Good luck.


----------



## MrPat (Jan 6, 2007)

You should keep an eye on www.*usajobs*.gov also, you may find something related on there.


----------

